# Longest Gaming Streak



## R2K (Sep 8, 2008)

what is the longest u have ever played a game...

Mine was max payne for 6 hours straight .....

so abt u pll


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 8, 2008)

Gears Of War ... Some 12-13 hrs on the trot.
Was playing it @ Hardcore level.
Completed the game in 2-3 days.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

COD4 = 7hrs straight

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/72large.png


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine is GTA2 , 11 hrs straight, even 4 my lunch i just turn off my monitor and then resume it..................


----------



## R2K (Sep 8, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Gears Of War ... Some 12-13 hrs on the trot.
> Was playing it @ Hardcore level.
> Completed the game in 2-3 days.





rajkumar_pb said:


> Mine is GTA2 , 11 hrs straight, even 4 my lunch i just turn off my monitor and then resume it..................



more than 10 hours... what abt ur eyes...is it OK


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 8, 2008)

you are the new guy over here.your location states you live in emirates.well even i use to work in uae and constantly visit dubai for suitable jobs but no luck so far.
Since you are new here please do check previous posts before posting because we have got multiple threads like this ones.It becomes dramatically boring.
 Anyways...longest streak or hours,days,months mine could be following ones

may be it was silent hill2 or crysis 3.00p.m to 11.30 p.m


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 8, 2008)

Back wen i was in bangalore during holidays used to play counterstrike all day long.. Wit small breaks of 2mins in between.. From somewhere 10 in da morning to 7 in the evening..


----------



## amitash (Sep 8, 2008)

COD4 online 8hrs straight


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

GOW straight 12hrs............reached till the last level and the next day the save games were gone


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 8, 2008)

R2K said:


> more than 10 hours... what abt ur eyes...is it OK



Perfectly Fine.No specs 
Dont know how.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

I do have specs with 3 Nos. in both eyes.....aint that fukking great ?


----------



## skippednote (Sep 8, 2008)

Man thats too much for your age. I myself have 1.75 in both. And i played gta sa  for 10 straight didn't even have lunch. lol.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Man thats too much for your age. I myself have 1.75 in both. And i played gta sa  for 10 straight didn't even have lunch. lol.



\m/


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 8, 2008)

No specs here.  They won't even look good at me like.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

I played FarCry for around 7hrs. Spent the rest of the day with a bad headache 



KPower Mania said:


> GOW straight 12hrs............reached till the last level and the next day the save games were gone



You must have felt like ripping all the hair off your head 
I faced a similar situation when I played GTA: VC for around 4 hrs and then quit without saving.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 8, 2008)

You people have 8800's and hd 4850's so no strain neither on eyes nor on rig. lolz.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 8, 2008)

4 hours and I get splitting headaches and never-ending-nausea. 
Longest was 4 hours itself; GTA SA.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 8, 2008)

Longest? Hmm... 7and1/2 hours with ol' Maxey(Max Payne Kung-Fu Edition 3) on a Sunday. I got a wrist ache later that day though.
It's not a good thing though, I've read about a kid in Skoar! who played Daikatana for 12 consecutive hours(No breaks) and died of Stroke 8 hours later!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I played FarCry for around 7hrs. Spent the rest of the day with a bad headache
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I felt like blasting Epic's HQ 



alexanderthegreat said:


> Longest? Hmm... 7and1/2 hours with ol' Maxey(Max Payne Kung-Fu Edition 3) on a Sunday. I got a wrist ache later that day though.
> It's not a good thing though, I've read about a kid in Skoar! who played Daikatana for 12 consecutive hours(No breaks) and died of Stroke 8 hours later!



ROFL


----------



## asingh (Sep 8, 2008)

I got my specs...way back in 1994, thanks to the SAMURAI (Nintendo). But I am older then most here..! 

UT3 = 5 hours.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 8, 2008)

longest time i played any game Continuous without break - crysis (3hrs)
CoD4 Gaming Streak - 30KILLSTREAK 


prasath_amd said:


> COD4 = 7hrs straight


Don't You play online with digit guys?


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> longest time i played any game Continuous without break - crysis (3hrs)
> CoD4 Gaming Streak - 30KILLSTREAK
> 
> Don't You play online with digit guys?



Currently, my 7600GT gfx card is awaiting replacement.....else I am always ready.........


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got wrist problems too.. Maybe permanent or something. . It comes back every now and then.. So new gamers try and take precautions.. Take as many small breaks as possible...


----------



## R2K (Sep 9, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> you are the new guy over here.your location states you live in emirates.well even i use to work in uae and constantly visit dubai for suitable jobs but no luck so far.
> Since you are new here please do check previous posts before posting because we have got multiple threads like this ones.It becomes dramatically boring.
> Anyways...longest streak or hours,days,months mine could be following ones
> 
> may be it was silent hill2 or crysis 3.00p.m to 11.30 p.m



			 		  		 		glad to see another guy here from emirates.
yeah I am also from U.A.E. actually in ajman not in dubai.and what abt u? where are u staying\working?

i even started a thread long befor but no one replied
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95612


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 9, 2008)

CS for about morning 9 to evening 7.30~8... played like this for about 10 days...tourney days.... 
ate when i was shot and spectating ...so no need of break....

now total time is 1or 2 hrs on cue club....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 9, 2008)

POP:T2T --->> 10 hrs straight.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 9, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> POP:T2T --->> 10 hrs straight.


Dude... when ur exams start?
Just a curiosity....


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 9, 2008)

About 2 years back, CoD2 rifle only tournament on our UK clan server, I think I was on it for probably some 15 hours straight. The tournament started around 2pm my time IIRC and ended at 11 in the night. I was up 5 hours before the actual tournament practising and all and even after it ended, we were like 2 hours on it fooling around with chatting and playing coz some of us got drunk then and also there was this all female clan named 78thID or something on the server and we had all sorts of (non)sense talk going on.

That was quite a day.


----------



## XBL (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG I play 12-14Hrs every holiday
Once when my pc was repaired after 3 months I sat for 40 hrs straight. No food.Water was called for and yes a few breaks for peeing.


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 9, 2008)

I am not much gaming right now... but i remember playing FARCRY ..6-10 hours daily...I ended it in 6 days . 

btw maxpayne with matrix edition was awesome.


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 10, 2008)

R2K said:


> glad to see another guy here from emirates.
> yeah I am also from U.A.E. actually in ajman not in dubai.and what abt u? where are u staying\working?
> 
> i even started a thread long befor but no one replied
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95612



oops i missed that.Currently i am in india and trying very hard to come over there on employment visa and not visit visa its too costly.But the problem is i am not getting any offers heheheh...but i do have lots of cousins and my younger brother in Dubai and sharjah(bmw road).TBH ajman is very boring place.


----------



## axxo (Sep 10, 2008)

I couldn't think of any game that I'm addicted to play for so long, but the last game which I played for around a whole night was 18 wheels of steel: pedal to the medal.


----------



## R2K (Sep 10, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> oops i missed that.Currently i am in india and trying very hard to come over there on employment visa and not visit visa its too costly.But the problem is i am not getting any offers heheheh...but i do have lots of cousins and my younger brother in Dubai and sharjah(bmw road).TBH *ajman is very boring place.*


WTH I think u have not visited ajman recently...man it is now one of the fastest developing emirate in U.A.E... But the negative aspect of this development is that we are being forced to pay heavy rent on our shops( we are now paying almost double the rent we had with previous year)....But thank god our business is growing up just fine...

BTW where are u in india ...I am from Kerela(kannur dist)


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess I'm the only guy here to have played for 24 hours straight(with arnd 15 minute breaks inbetween), done it more than once, too. The first time was when I was in class 7 or 8, my mom was in a hospital to undergo a critical surgery so everyone at home was pretty worried, I came from the hospital at around 9 AM, started playing Final Fantasy IV to take my mind off the morose mood, played straight to the next morning 11 AM and went to visit her after the surgery at 12 PM.

Then it became a habit when I was in my MMORPG addiction... somewhere in first year of college, playing MapleStory from friday night to saturday night and sleeping through the sunday. Got dozens of friends through that, though 

Other than that... my Ragnarok and Maplestory bots have run for 3 days continuously


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

^^MMORPG glutton...lolz
Mine was i_dont_know_accurate but more than 10 hours while playing Silent Hill 2.


----------



## XBL (Sep 10, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I guess I'm the only guy here to have played for 24 hours straight(with arnd 15 minute breaks inbetween), done it more than once, too.


Hey look at my post i played for 40 Hrs but only once.


> OMG I play 12-14Hrs every holiday
> Once when my pc was repaired after 3 months I sat for 40 hrs straight. No food.Water was called for and yes a few breaks for peeing.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 10, 2008)

18 hours straight 
Playing Crysis on Full


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 10, 2008)

How many of you have specs here?
I haven't got any (yet).
I don't like gaming for long hours continuously. I just play with many breaks in between.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 10, 2008)

I dont hav specs too ..
But I play for long durations


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 10, 2008)

> ^^MMORPG glutton...lolz
> Mine was i_dont_know_accurate but more than 10 hours while playing Silent Hill 2.



Lolz, I used to be one, now ragnarok is boring and maple's security is too high to hack and bot, and my friends dropped maple too. So I was addicted for 1 year in ragnarok(school class 12) and 1 in maple(coll 1st year), but I've been completely free for 2 years now 


... unless you consider a "brief" encounter with CS in 3rd sem when all my classmates played it... now they play DotA but I never cared for it... its too easy to make a maphack for it(a ten minute job), and an easy game to hack becomes boring soon.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I do have specs with 3 Nos. in both eyes.....aint that fukking great ?


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/66large.png



thewisecrab said:


> 18 hours straight
> Playing Crysis on Full


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/13large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

^^Ok now I understand, brainless people dont get jokes.....


----------



## ico (Sep 15, 2008)

Longest gaming streak:

Its my daily routine to spend 8-12 hours playing Urban Terror. Once I played for 18 hours....I started at 10am in the morning, and then slept at 4am next day.  That included no break and I had my lunch and dinner spectating other people on my computer table. 

Eyes = 6/6. 8)


----------



## R2K (Sep 18, 2008)

daily playing for 8-12 hours!!!
and may i know ur job profile?


----------

